

Ask HN: What are your favorite fonts? - jasondrowley


======
Turing_Machine
I'm quite fond of Inconsolata for editing code, and it's free.

<http://levien.com/type/myfonts/inconsolata.html>

------
dhaivatpandya
I like Helvetica.

------
sebphfx
Avant Garde Medium

